# My what used to be a hardbody...



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

now it's a few different nissans in one...


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

fucking awesome  i love minitrucks!!


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

paint is for wussies... when all the bodywork's finished it's gonna be a black suede finish. I might actually airbrush new flames & pinstriping then instead of rattle canning them like the ones on it now tho.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

needs to lose the front kit


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> needs to lose the front kit


Its looks to be a Pathfinder front bumper. Lose that along with the flames


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

the front kit would be fine if he took the time to make it fit instead of bolting it one, shorten the width and mold it into the fenders and it mihgt look a lil better


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> the front kit would be fine if he took the time to make it fit instead of bolting it one, shorten the width and mold it into the fenders and it mihgt look a lil better


no, dont mold it, for the love of god dont.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, bumper's gota go


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

Actually I spent the better part of a day widening the front fenders 2 1/2" a side to fit the bumper width, and fabricating fillers to fit the corner marker areas, along with fabricating bracketry to mount the inner bumper core. the rear fenders are going to be stretched out 4" a side for the rest of the widebody, and once I finish the front mods the grill and hood lines will be "massaged" to fit the lines of the pathfinder front bumper. it's a work in progress ppl - only I know what it's going to look like when done cause it's in my head... 

as for this line...

>the front kit would be fine if he took the time to make it fit instead of bolting it one, shorten the width and mold it into the fenders and it mihgt
look a lil better

...it's not just bolted on, it took a good bit of fabrication work. Open your eyes a bit further.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

why widen everything then put it on, and still have it look not quite right

if you would ahve shortened the bumper, prolly woulda looked better IMO

but its ur ride

it looks good


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> why widen everything then put it on, and still have it look not quite right
> 
> if you would ahve shortened the bumper, prolly woulda looked better IMO
> 
> ...


well, I'd been wanting to try to do a widebody conversion on the truck, I hadn't seen anyone else do it yet when I started out. So I figured I'd try to do something different in a scene (minitruckin) where copying everyone else is what seems to get the trophies. If this board is still around when I'm done, the finished product will be shown here and you'll probably like it alot more then.

there are a few who've shortened the bumper and i gotta say it looks a whole lot worse that way, here's an example...








that's with the infinity version of the bumper. I don't like how his looks, but who knows what it'll be when done...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

tails=hawt


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

^^^^why does he have like 4 wipers on one wiper arm???? ridiculous if you ask me, but to each his own. :cheers:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

can you get some better/clearer pics? i wanna see this shit up close


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

Freakin' Rican said:


> ^^^^why does he have like 4 wipers on one wiper arm???? ridiculous if you ask me, but to each his own. :cheers:


yeah there's alot on that truck I don't get. but I was just using it as an example of how the bumper looks whack when you shorten it to fit the width of the truck

AS for more pics, close ups of what? I'll post any requests in here. I put a whole bunch of shots in the "show us your" forums, the dash/ctr console, bumper, tails, etc.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

just some clearer shots...


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's some more then - all the recent (since last rattle canning) ones







































...engine...










... and some interior...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Damn bro, nice custom work. :thumbup: 


Any night shots?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

awesome!!! the front bumper looks alot better in those pics


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

iron tom said:


> Damn bro, nice custom work. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Any night shots?


only one old one, when the truck was grey. And some of the guages. Here they are...










Guages - Off in the day then on in night


















and one tall interior shot showing my headunit in the roof


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

although the gauges don't do much at night, they still look very awsome.


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

got rear ended today... gonna have some fixing to do... at least the tail lights are undamaged!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Lol, Faye on the gauges.


----------

